# Fish Cat Inflatables



## 50cal (Jan 2, 2010)

Just wondering about the seats between the fish cat 4 and fish cat 4 deluxe. Is it worth getting the inflatable seat? Pros, cons? Is it worth going up to the fat cat? Thanks.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I use the Fish Cat 4 with the foam seat. It's been a great tube and has helped bring many fish to the net. No leaks for several years now. For the money you can't go wrong with one of these.

The Deluxe model with the inflatable seat may get you out of the water a tiny bit more. I'm not sure if they're "worth" the extra money. It would be interseting to hear from someone who has had both.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I have two of the fc4s. I guess that the inflatable seat might be nice to micromanage comfort... But i've fished all day out of mine and it hasnt been an issue. Course you drop a bluegill or some other spiny little critter on the seat and its leakin anyway. Hard foam seats....one less thing to pop on you. The hard foam seats are sometimes a real mother to get set in the seat pocket so now that mine are set, I probably wont ever take them out. Guess if you're a bigger guy you might want to look at the fat cat or super fc. I am about 5 10, 200 lbs and my fc4s float me just fine but I think if I had another 50 lbs, I might want something designed for bigger folks.


----------



## 50cal (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks for the info. One other question is if the adjustable height stripping apron on the newer models is designed to stay put during your day or is it easily bumped or nocked out of the slots that it sets in? Just looks kind of prone to come out!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

50cal said:


> Thanks for the info. One other question is if the adjustable height stripping apron on the newer models is designed to stay put during your day or is it easily bumped or nocked out of the slots that it sets in? Just looks kind of prone to come out!


Seems kinda prone to just coming unhooked.... I know mine had several times and on the FC4's its a pretty small apron anyway. I actually took some sign material and created my own that is quite a bit larger. If you plan on using the apron quite a bit, you can actually fashion an apron out of a bunch of stuff to get the size you want.


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

I've had both and do think the deluxe sits me a bit higher and is also more comfortable for lang days on the water. both are great tubes and well designed. I do like the new stripping apron much better than the old one and you can adjust the hight of it by cutting the legs to the length you want. I haven't had big issues with them coming out so far. The deluxe can take up a bit less room if you are deflating it and transporting it inside a car trunk so that was a big part of it for me because I travel for my job and always have it in the car.


----------

